# Most important structure in a new town



## Ed Gerken (Jan 23, 2012)

I gotta wonder, what was the first structure erected in a frontier mining town? You can run a saloon or sleep in a tent or under the stars, but when the need arises, where do ya go? 

Anyhoo, Sandy asked which sort of building she should start with for our first layout that would be easy to make and fit in with the frontier era we've chosen. 

This was my suggestion, and I think she did a great job! The second one even has a working door and "reading material" inside. Oops, no peeking, it's occupied! 

















Anybody got a source for HO-scale flies?


----------



## Xnats (Dec 5, 2010)

:thumbsup::thumbsup: Nice work Sandy 
Your going to be very well set Ed, if your wife keeps making stuff like that.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Some of the world's most creative inventions were conceived in "offices" like that!

Great fabrication work!

TJ


----------



## xrunner (Jul 29, 2011)

This thread stinks.


----------



## kursplat (Dec 8, 2010)

cool, a his & her's set


----------



## Conductorjoe (Dec 1, 2011)

Ed Gerken said:


> Anybody got a source for HO-scale flies?


 Been to alot of train shows and stores in my time. Never seen any HO flies :laugh:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Well, a large fly is, what, 1/2" long? Divide that by 87 for a "scale" fly, and you just need to black dust from filing black plastic and you're all set.


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

Paint the interior walls white, then sprinkle on a little black pepper....VOILA!
There's your flies.
Bob


----------



## mnp13 (Aug 22, 2013)

Very nice! My parents have a camp on a lake, and for the first 25 years of my life we didn't have indoor plumbing. An outhouse was part of summer!!


----------



## Model Train Structures (Oct 10, 2013)

Sandy, Good work there on your Johnny House! 
Raleets, Great idea on the flies! LOL 


I built one a few weeks ago that is G Scale. Here's mine:









Thanks for looking,
D.A.


----------

